# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Trao đổi >  đồ handmade cá tính cho anh em

## chienvela

Bạn cần một cây viết đễ ký tên hoặc làm việc, học tập.
Nhưng bạn muốn nó phải khác biệt về chất liệu, đẹp về thiết kế đễ thể hiện phong cách, cá tính của mình.
Tại sao không dùng sản phẩm bút làm từ 100% vỏ đạn của chúng tôi.
Đặc biệt có khắc TÊN và CON GIÁP theo yêu cầu...
Liên hệ: 0908397049 ( Mr. Đức) hoặc đễ số đt lại. Chúng tôi sẽ gọi lại cho bạn..

----------


## thang1402

> Bạn cần một cây viết đễ ký tên hoặc làm việc, học tập.
> Nhưng bạn muốn nó phải khác biệt về chất liệu, đẹp về thiết kế đễ thể hiện phong cách, cá tính của mình.
> Tại sao không dùng sản phẩm bút làm từ 100% vỏ đạn của chúng tôi.
> Đặc biệt có khắc TÊN và CON GIÁP theo yêu cầu...
> Liên hệ: 0908397049 ( Mr. Đức) hoặc đễ số đt lại. Chúng tôi sẽ gọi lại cho bạn..


bao nhiêu tiền 1 cây bút này bác ơi

----------


## cncbibe

vỏ sắt hay vỏ đồng bác ơi?

----------


## sureware9

Đẹp thật, chiếc máy bay như hình là bao nhiêu bạn?

----------


## nhimdinh

nhìn sáng tạo, đẹp nữa, hàng lưu niệm đầy ý nghĩa











-----------------------------------------------------------
Máy làm mát công nghiệp

----------

